# Someone, somewhere -please- tell me what this is



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

My boyfriend found this on facebook. It astounded me. I thought I would share.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like a shaved pomeranian to me:










Maybe a pup?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That's Boo, he's a pomeranian that has been shaved into a "lion cut" or whatever. I find that cut butt ugly to be honest, but lots of people find it cute. Not sure exactly why he is so famous.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I was thinking that. But it was just...so...I don't know :3



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That's Boo, he's a pomeranian that has been shaved into a "lion cut" or whatever. I find that cut butt ugly to be honest, but lots of people find it cute. Not sure exactly why he is so famous.


I've never heard of this Boo! I thought it was a Pom but I was just so astounded when he showed me it my head was spinning. X_X


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it is kind of cute, it reminds me of a fuzzy little bear.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I only know of him because people keep asking what he is (yahoo answers) and eventually we found out his name. I still think he is butt ugly, but eh whatever floats people's boats I suppose.

I really can't stand that cut, it makes me cringe every time.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

A pomerianian with a bad hair cut.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i can't decide if i find his haircut so ugly that it's cute, or if i genuinely just hate it haha.
a bunch more photos of him are here, http://www.facebook.com/Boo - i think he looks 20 times cuter without that cut. and a ton of videos on youtube.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HGIQxVhDC0 he looks like a little teddy bear.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually don't like the fluffed up hair on poms *at all*. I know they do it for shows, but I just find it really unattractive. Give me a backyard bred, normal-furred pom any day, much prettier.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Clipping them round and plush like that is common in Asian countries, they do it with any breed. Makes 'em look more anime, I suppose .


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

.....I think he's adorable.... XD

DONT HATE ME


----------



## kingkongpet (Jul 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That's Boo, he's a pomeranian that has been shaved into a "lion cut" or whatever. I find that cut butt ugly to be honest, but lots of people find it cute. Not sure exactly why he is so famous.


Because it looks like a toy. The style of "lion cut" is also very popular in my school! I have ever wondered whether it is a toy when first saw it.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, I love Boo too. If you see his videos posted on Facebook... omg, he is totally adorable! I'd never shave a Pom down like that but Boo is adorable!


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like a baby bear.


----------



## Bambilover09 (Nov 24, 2021)

Niraya said:


> I was thinking that. But it was just...so...I don't know :3
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this Boo! I thought it was a Pom but I was just so astounded when he showed me it my head was spinning. X_X



Pretty sure this is my dog at petsmart or petco. I've been to both.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over a decade old, so I'm closing it to further replies. Do feel free to start your own thread, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

